# Coral Reef Shop (CRS) - Fish from Hawaii, Christmas Island, and Marshall Islands



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Achilles Tangs
Yellow Tangs
Kole Tangs
Flame Angels
Potters Angels
Fisher's Angels
Moorish Idols
Blue Pencil Wrasses
Pink Pencil Wrasses
Hawaiian Cleaner Wrasses - all sizes
Auriga/Threadfin Butterflies - Show Size
Flame Wrasses - Males and Females
Golden Rhomboid Wrasse (1 left)
Orange Belted Wrasses
Mystery Wrasses - all sizes
Blue Throat Triggers - Male and Female
Helfrichi Firefish
Bicolour Anthias
Bartlett's Anthias
Golden Dwarf Moray Eel - Pencil Size!
4 Line Wrasses
Potters Wrasses
Christmas Wrasses
Sailfin Tang - Show Size

http://s410.photobucket.com/user/CoralReefShop/slideshow/Hawaii%20100115


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Are the Golden Dwarf Moray Eel - same as a Yellow Dwarf Moray Eel - Is there a different?


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

As long as the eel in question is brought in as: "Gymnothorax melatremus" and not an eel such as: "Gymnothorax miliaris".

The particular specie we brought in is: Gymnothorax melatremus. It remains small enough for some nano tanks.


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Great shipment that came in! Popped in yesterday and everything looked great.


----------



## Clydester88 (Apr 13, 2013)

Picked up a very healthy rhomboid wrasse today from Red. I've never had a fish acclimate so easily with my other wrasses. Great vendor!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Agreed + 
Some rare / hard to find fish on that shipment 
Nice work CRS !!


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Picked up this little guy yesterday from CRS. Seems to have settled in well and actively hunting the mysis living in my rock work. Its so tiny it takes me a while to find him. As always it was a pleasure to talk with Red (Taipan).


----------

